# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  ورود به صفحه ادمین فقط با یک  آی پی  خاص

## masaioki.ono

سلام یک صفحه ادمین دارم مثلا admin.php  میخام فقط اگر شخصی که وارد میشه اگر از آی پی 1.1.1.1  وارد شده فقط اجازه دسترسی به این صفحه داشته باشه در غیر این صورت به صفحه home.php  انتقال داده بشه 
تشکر از همه دوستان

----------


## ali_sed

سلام

می توانید از فایل .htaccess استفاده کنید.

یا اینکه دستورات زیر را در ابتدای فایل admin.php درج کنید:

if($_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'] != '1.1.1.1'){
//redirect to home.php
exit();
}

----------


## pooya_niknam

این کد باید کار کنه 




function getUserIpAddr(){
    if(!empty($_SERVER['HTTP_CLIENT_IP'])){
        //ip from share internet
        $ip = $_SERVER['HTTP_CLIENT_IP'];
    }elseif(!empty($_SERVER['HTTP_X_FORWARDED_FOR'])){
        //ip pass from proxy
        $ip = $_SERVER['HTTP_X_FORWARDED_FOR'];
    }else{
        $ip = $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'];
    }
    return $ip;
}


$client_IP = getUserIpAddr();


if($client_IP === "1.1.1.1"){
	echo "خوش آمدید ادمین";
}else{	
	echo "دسترسی برای این آیپی مسدود است";
}

----------

